# Questions on pressure canning meats



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Well - I have my pressure canner. I have my bottles - new and used. I find myself scared to use them - partly because I have ADD that kicks in really badly when it comes to doing new stuff.

I want to pressure can meats - specifically (right now) fajita chicken and beef (not together in the same can). 

I have skimmed/read through the Ball Blue Book on this but my mind processes better what I see than what I read when it comes to new things - or at least things stated in extremely easy step by step manner.

So here come the questions.

1. Do the jars need to be sterilized for meat canning? It was my understanding that they will become sterilized during the cooking process anyway. (They will be run through the dishwasher first).

2. Do the jars need to be hot when I fill them with meat?

3. Do the lids need to be boiled first (the flats)? I know they do with canning butter, etc. when I go to GypsySue's site...but I didn't know about when being used for pressure canning. I forget how long they should be in the hot/boiling water? Do the rings need to be hot too?

4. I have the little tool for getting out air bubbles - from what I understand, I just run that down the inside of the jar completely - right?

5. I am assuming the meat should NOT be frozen (I am asking this because I have stuff in the freezer I want to can later on)- but should be thawed. Correct? 

6. Not today - but later on - I want to do some half-pints of things like diced ham for omelets, etc. How long would I cook those?

7. I understand that you need to leave head room. What if I don't have quite enough to reach that point - is that ok?

8. When do you add water to meats and when don't you? I am thinking you wouldn't add water to chili for instance - but what about when canning sweet Italian sausage or bacon or ham?

I'm sure there are more questions but those are the ones that are bothering me right now!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

TexasMama said:


> 1. Do the jars need to be sterilized for meat canning? It was my understanding that they will become sterilized during the cooking process anyway. (They will be run through the dishwasher first).


No. You are correct in your understanding.



> Is it necessary to sterilize jars before canning?
> Jars do not need to be sterilized before canning if they will be filled with food and processed in a boiling water bath canner for 10 minutes or more or if they will be processed in a pressure canner. Jars that will be processed in a boiling water bath canner for less than 10 minutes, once filled, need to be sterilized first by boiling them in hot water for 10 minutes before they're filled.


http://nchfp.uga.edu/questions/FAQ_canning.html


> 2. Do the jars need to be hot when I fill them with meat?


No.



> 3. Do the lids need to be boiled first (the flats)? I know they do with canning butter, etc. when I go to GypsySue's site...but I didn't know about when being used for pressure canning. I forget how long they should be in the hot/boiling water? Do the rings need to be hot too?


No. See question #1



> 4. I have the little tool for getting out air bubbles - from what I understand, I just run that down the inside of the jar completely - right?


If you want. When I fill jars with meat I use an old pestle to pack the jars and then I leave it alone.



> 5. I am assuming the meat should NOT be frozen (I am asking this because I have stuff in the freezer I want to can later on)- but should be thawed. Correct?


Yes.



> 6. Not today - but later on - I want to do some half-pints of things like diced ham for omelets, etc. How long would I cook those?


Can it the same time as any other meat. Ham is already cooked so I wouldn't precook it again.



> 7. I understand that you need to leave head room. What if I don't have quite enough to reach that point - is that ok?


Yup.



> 8. When do you add water to meats and when don't you? I am thinking you wouldn't add water to chili for instance - but what about when canning sweet Italian sausage or bacon or ham?


Don't add water to raw packs. If you precook meat then you should add some of the broth back in.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

TexasMama said:


> Well - I have my pressure canner. I have my bottles - new and used. I find myself scared to use them - partly because I have ADD that kicks in really badly when it comes to doing new stuff.
> 
> I want to pressure can meats - specifically (right now) fajita chicken and beef (not together in the same can).
> 
> ...


Personally, I do not. Others will say yes



TexasMama said:


> 2. Do the jars need to be hot when I fill them with meat?


I cold pack my meat in cold jars. Just don't put cold jars in very hot water. They can break with the sudden change in temp.



TexasMama said:


> 3. Do the lids need to be boiled first (the flats)? I know they do with canning butter, etc. when I go to GypsySue's site...but I didn't know about when being used for pressure canning. I forget how long they should be in the hot/boiling water? Do the rings need to be hot too?


I don't "boil" the lids. I simmer them in water that is too hot to put your finger in but short of boiling. You want to soften the rubber seal on the lid. Makes it easier to form to the top of the jar.

Rings. No



TexasMama said:


> 4. I have the little tool for getting out air bubbles - from what I understand, I just run that down the inside of the jar completely - right?


Yes. And give it a couple of twists to help force out any air bubbles that may be hiding in amongst the food.



TexasMama said:


> 5. I am assuming the meat should NOT be frozen (I am asking this because I have stuff in the freezer I want to can later on)- but should be thawed. Correct?


Correct.



TexasMama said:


> 6. Not today - but later on - I want to do some half-pints of things like diced ham for omelets, etc. How long would I cook those?


I've never done half-pints. The general rule is 90 min. for Quarts and 75 for pints. Does that mean subtract another 15 for half-pints? IDK.



TexasMama said:


> 7. I understand that you need to leave head room. What if I don't have quite enough to reach that point - is that ok?


I have had a few jars that had more than 1/2" and haven't had any problem.



TexasMama said:


> 8. When do you add water to meats and when don't you? I am thinking you wouldn't add water to chili for instance - but what about when canning sweet Italian sausage or bacon or ham?


I had always put water in the jars until OldCoot posted his sausage and hot dog canning adventure. I just had to try it and it work out fine.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I've never done half-pints. The general rule is 90 min. for Quarts and 75 for pints. Does that mean subtract another 15 for half-pints? IDK..


Processing time for anything smaller then a pint is the same as a pint. Anything larger then a pint but smaller then quart is the same as a quart.

Unless otherwise stated.


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm much less nervous now!


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Safety-don't leave the room to do other tasks. In all the caning I've done, once I have the caner at the pressure I want, it never stays there. I recently had a small caner blow the plug because the vent was plugged with debris. I found the plug in small pieces like shrapnel scattered around the kitchen. The other danger is when this happens you don't want to be standing next to it, the steam can cause severe burns immediately. It's important to keep an eye on it and set a timer for every five minutes if you feel you might become distracted. All caners have an overpressure plug/device. If the caner becomes over pressure on a caner with a safety plug understand that that plug blowing out of the caner is equivalent to a 22 caliber slug flying up and bouncing off of whatever is in it's path until it meets some soft object to penetrate, i.e., your body. Just remember to be safe. I prefer caners with a safety "vent" which opens if the vessel pressure gets too high, no bouncing bullets. Learning to can is valuable knowledge. There are so many things that you can preserve with a caner. The more you use it the more confident you will become, just don't get complacent, that's when accidents happen. You can always shut the fire off to the caner if you need to stop to leave the house. Better to reprocess what you're working on than risk injury to you or others in the area. 
Canning is a very rewarding experience. 
One more tip, remember to wipe the rim of the jars with a small warm cloth that has vinegar on it. It's disappointing to find jars of food wasted because they didn't seal properly. 

Good luck, stay safe

M


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Re adding liquid to meats: The books say to add to pre-cooked but not for raw pack. My experience is that with raw pack I never get more than a third to a half jar of liquid, so I always add a couple of inches of broth/liquid. That way I'm sure the liquid will cover the meat when it is done.

Look at the posts on canning hot dogs and bacon--people's experience, including mine, is that if you can those type meats in liquid, they come out a mushy mess--but if you can them without liquid but leaving plenty of room for hot dogs/sausages to swell), they come out perfectly roasted. For ham I would think it would depend on your end use--add liquid if you are going to add it to beans, etc. but if you want to fry it, I would slice it fairly thick-- 1/4 to 1/2 inch--and can it dry. Especially since most ham is "water added", the flavor improves and intensifies with the long canning process.

I can lots of ham, bacon and sausage in half pints for flavoring or gravy and always can it dry and for 75 minutes as with pints.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know which canner you have but if it has a pressure dial like the Presto 23 qt. that I have, I found that the best thing I ever did was purchase a weighted guage to replace the original weight:

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressure-Canner-Regulator/dp/B000HMBVQ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357407864&sr=8-2&keywords=pressure+canner+weighted+gauge

For $12, it keeps the pressure constant without you needing to constantly watch for creep--once I get my burner temp set (usually 3 on my dial), it almost never needs to be adjusted in the whole 75 or 90 minutes. The 10 lb weight perfectly keeps the pressure between 10 and 11 lbs. Read the Amazon reviews--highly recommended. I can't believe I lived without it for the first 2 years I had my canner. Definitely improves safety as well!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

thenance007 said:


> I don't know which canner you have but if it has a pressure dial like the Presto 23 qt. that I have, I found that the best thing I ever did was purchase a weighted guage to replace the original weight:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Presto-Pressure-Canner-Regulator/dp/B000HMBVQ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357407864&sr=8-2&keywords=pressure+canner+weighted+gauge
> 
> For $12, it keeps the pressure constant without you needing to constantly watch for creep--once I get my burner temp set (usually 3 on my dial), it almost never needs to be adjusted in the whole 75 or 90 minutes. The 10 lb weight perfectly keeps the pressure between 10 and 11 lbs. Read the Amazon reviews--highly recommended. I can't believe I lived without it for the first 2 years I had my canner. Definitely improves safety as well!


I think that is one of the best things you could too.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I also have a weighted gauge - I like that I can hear that the pressure is up from the next room where I have other chores that need doing, too. I have no time for just sitting around in the kitchen watching a dial.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have an AA and use the weighted gauge, if I buy a Presto as a tool to try for experimenting, I will most definitely also be buying a weighted gauge. 

Vinegar cuts fat so you use some of that on a towel or on paper towels and wipe the jar lids so you get a good seal

the flats (lids) do not need to be boiled as mentioned above. I put them in a sauce pan and let them warm up on temp setting 3 on my stove. They get the little air bubbles forming on them, but it's not enough to make the water move or even come close to boiling. I've never had a problem so far. The only thing you're trying to do is make them gooey & tacky enough to grab the jar and make a seal, boiling is overkill and a waste of electricity or gas.

NEW jars are shipped food grade, they dont even need to be dish washed. You can if you like, there's no harm, but if they were screwing around the FDA would slap huge fines on them, and on top of that, you're putting them into... basically... an autoclave. It's sterilizing them as it cooks and cans the food contents. By all means if it makes you feel more comfortable then do that! but I personally do not think it's necessary and haven't had any problems yet with any of my canned food I've eaten.

** I absolutely thoroughly clean any jars I have opened and I'm preparing to reuse. scalding hot water and dawn dish soap!!!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I always por hot beef broth on red meats and hot chicken broth on chicken. I don't really have a reason, but it makes the meat taste really good. I pack meat raw in cold jars but I DO heat the lids and rings.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Am I the only one that was trained to put the lids on the jars before the jars go in the pressure pot?
This way they always seal and there is no chance of bacteria getting in the jar between opening the pressure pot and putting the lid on.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Am I the only one that was trained to put the lids on the jars before the jars go in the pressure pot?
> This way they always seal and there is no chance of bacteria getting in the jar between opening the pressure pot and putting the lid on.


WTH are you talking about?

Ain't it a given to put the lids on the jars before you pressure can them?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you x 9
All this talk i have heard about putting lids on after pressure 
Cooking just confuses me and sterilizing lids before ???
As you said WTH!?!?
It all goes in the pot when it comes out that's it all done!


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

kappydell said:


> I also have a weighted gauge - I like that I can hear that the pressure is up from the next room where I have other chores that need doing, too. I have no time for just sitting around in the kitchen watching a dial.


Agreed!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Heat the lids in a pot a water (don't boil em) this softens the rubber so it'll seal better. Lids go on jars, jars go in canner.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Thank you x 9
> All this talk i have heard about putting lids on after pressure
> Cooking just confuses me and sterilizing lids before ???
> As you said WTH!?!?
> It all goes in the pot when it comes out that's it all done!


Right. The sterilization is done in the pressure canner.

I've found warming the lids ahead of time unnecessary. I just put them on out of the box. I have so few seal failures that I can't justify the time.


----------

